# Nigel's Iwagumi 128L



## Nigel95 (6 May 2017)

Hello welcome to my Iwagumi minimalist journal! Started with the hobby around march 2017 and I really like it so far. This is my second tank, my first tank was a 25L but it was way to small IMO.
*
Specs 
Tank*
80x40x40 cm / 31,49x15,75x15,75" opticwhite 8mm
34 gallon / 128 litre
*Lighting*
Aquatlantis easy led 742
*Stones*
Dragon stone
*Substrate*
ADA Aqua Soil
*Shrimp*
20 Red cherry
17 Amano
*Fish*
20 green neon tetra
*Plants*
Monte carlo in the front/middle and eleocharis acicularis mini around the stones / in the back.
*Co2*
Pressurized CO2 with a diffusor
co2 30 ppm
*Heater*
Hydor eth 200 / 24 degrees Celcius
*Filter*
Eheim 2426 with stainless steel lily pipes
*Background*
Frosted glass spray

*Final video*

*
Day 1*


Made a pretty good deal and bought a 80x40x40 cm / 31,49x15,75x15,75" opticwhite 8mm tank with cabinet. Only front and side panels are opticwhite.





I really love seiryu stones but the seller gave me a lot of dragon stone.





*Hardscape*




*Day 1*




*Day 14*




*Day 26


*


----------



## Nigel95 (9 May 2017)

Found a cheaper light (second hand) CRI 80 but full spectrum (3200 lumens). Can't dim the lighting but I can play with the height. I think the lighting stand wouldn't hold the heavy black box, so that's why I went for this. The lighting build slowly up/down in 1 hour. So I guess the fish will be happy 




*Have a look at my Youtube channel 
>> www.youtube.com/nigelaquascaping * *<<*

Decided to buy the Eheim 2426 because it comes with filter media and is easier for maintenance. And is almost the same price as the eheim 2217.

Gonna use this hardscape. Critique still welcome!


----------



## Eduard18 (10 May 2017)

Dragon stones are dramatic stones, hence the name, IMHO; so I would use bigger than these, so the main stones would be closer to the surface; or keep these but build a platform with the small ones and glue those on top , or something like that; you wouldn't want to see them buried under the "veggies " now, would you ?


----------



## Nigel95 (12 May 2017)

So yeah this is the final scape that I want to use. Gonna set up the tank next week (probably) can't really wait till summer 
Any critique still welcome


----------



## Nigel95 (12 May 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> Dragon stones are dramatic stones, hence the name, IMHO; so I would use bigger than these, so the main stones would be closer to the surface; or keep these but build a platform with the small ones and glue those on top , or something like that; you wouldn't want to see them buried under the "veggies " now, would you ?



Hmm I tried some bigger stones on the right but I didn't like the look tbh. The little stones on the right are ment to be further in thej flow of the 'river' as my lily pipes are on the left.


----------



## Nigel95 (12 May 2017)

Changed the stones on the right. Lol can't decide what do. Stones are little larger now. I think it's better.


----------



## Eduard18 (12 May 2017)

Take your time ; try différent setups ; play around ; have fun 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Juraj C. (12 May 2017)

I think that the circle of stones around main stones looks a bit unnatural, it looks like a sundial.
Maybe try to align their direction with main stone


----------



## Nigel95 (12 May 2017)

Video of the 'final' hardscape


----------



## Nigel95 (12 May 2017)

Juraj C. said:


> I think that the circle of stones around main stones looks a bit unnatural, it looks like a sundial.
> Maybe try to align their direction with main stone



Hmm yeah I tried to remove some but looks pretty empty w/o


----------



## Juraj C. (12 May 2017)

Those 2 stone right of main stones - try to stand them on shorter side, lean them in the same way as the main stone or a bit more so the are parallel with main stone or leaning a bit more to the right. This way the bigger of those 2 rocks would look like it has chipped off of main stone.
I'd put back the stones you took away.


----------



## Nigel95 (12 May 2017)

Juraj C. said:


> Those 2 stone right of main stones - try to stand them on shorter side, lean them in the same way as the main stone or a bit more so the are parallel with main stone or leaning a bit more to the right. This way the bigger of those 2 rocks would look like it has chipped off of main stone.
> I'd put back the stones you took away.



I replaced the small stones on the right with some larger ones.


----------



## Konsa (13 May 2017)

Hi
Dont bury the small ish stones in the substrate too much . It my look a bit out of plase but when the carpet grows in it will be better.Had to pull stones up when I had iwagumi as didnt had in mind the plant grouth in the setup stage and they almost disappeared 
All the best with the scape and keep the updates comming 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Nigel95 (18 May 2017)

Setting the tank up tomorrow


----------



## Nigel95 (20 May 2017)

After hours the tank is finally running. Made a mistake with planting monte carlo and they all floated fml.. Water is cloudy as hell. Will update a pic when lights are on. Had plenty of plants left because of splitting them in smaller pieces. Here some pics of setting up the tank.


----------



## Nigel95 (21 May 2017)

Lights are pretty high but wanna avoid algae. Gonna lower them every week and keeping the lights at 7 hours (first hour builds slowly up and last hour slowly down)

Not sure what to do with my 25L. Breed shrimp for this one or sell it? Help me out

Around 5-6 bps atm and drop checker lime green / yellow. Flow is pretty high turned it a little down. In the right back grass is still moving with the flow.

Some pics


----------



## CooKieS (21 May 2017)

Hi, your rocks on the right will dissapear under the carpeting plants


----------



## Nigel95 (21 May 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, your rocks on the right will dissapear under the carpeting plants



I don't mind + I stay on top of maintenance as I don't want monte carlo floating


----------



## Juraj C. (21 May 2017)

It looks a bit artificial with clear straight horizontal border between monte carlo and grass and almost straight line at the back. It's further strenghtened by how border between lit and ulnlit areas in the background.
Let's see how it looks a bit more matured.


----------



## Nigel95 (21 May 2017)

Juraj C. said:


> It looks a bit artificial with clear straight horizontal border between monte carlo and grass and almost straight line at the back. It's further strenghtened by how border between lit and ulnlit areas in the background.
> Let's see how it looks a bit more matured.



Monte Carlo will take over long term it grows through the grass. So that line will go away. Can't wait till the carpet is done


----------



## Nigel95 (25 May 2017)

So far no 'real' problems keeping the lights higher than normal and the co2 relative high to avoid algae.


----------



## Nigel95 (27 May 2017)

So far it seems the first part of the cycle is done. Tested ammonia: 0 but nitrite sky high: 1 ppm +*

Day 7
*


----------



## Nigel95 (28 May 2017)

Bought 50-60 rcs for 20 euros to make a good start in my Iwagumi. Most of them are still small. Some will stay in the small tank for 'better' breeding as in more stable water parameters due no Co2. Java Moss wil later be added on the piece of fake wood to give them a better environment. Thinking about to let like 20 in the 6g and 40 in the 34g. Tank is still cycling so for now they will be all in the 6g. 

Will try some crs later If the tank is running Well.


----------



## Nigel95 (30 May 2017)

Monte carlo has been doing really well. Carpet is getting there .  Much better than in my 25L. Probably due smaller clumps and maybe RGB led instead of a desk lamp. Hair grass also sending a few runners in such a short time. The plants look a bit washed out hopefully this will be less when I lower my lighting. The white stripe will also be gone then but I'm carefull with the lighting. Keeping it at 7 hours and lowering the lights every week like 5cm.


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Jun 2017)

Every day more monte carlo is melting.
Tried to trim some but pretty hard with all the healthy leaves around it. Same for dhg belem.

Anyways a 14 day update for who is interested. (lights are some lower) Colors are still washed out. Does this lighting suck? CRI 80 and 6800k, 3200 lumens. Might get a chihiros a801 or something if it will be better. I wanted to buy the SB reef box basic 16" but it was to heavy for my aluminium stand.
**


----------



## Konsa (3 Jun 2017)

Hi
Dont think is a light issue.I had Monte carlo in full shade growing slow but bright and well.Its a new tank.Give it time to establish without moving the plants too much.Is your CO2 in check cant see dropchecker in.
If there is put it low, an inch of substrate to get reading there.Do I use any ferts as you have tissue culture plants and they dont have much reserve in them.The pale look may be from the colour temperature of your light( mine is 6500 and it does give a yellow appearance a bit) or magnesium if your water is soft ish.If U add some epsom salt the plants should green up quick as is mobile element. 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Jun 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Dont think is a light issue.I had Monte carlo in full shade growing slow but bright and well.Its a new tank.Give it time to establish without moving the plants too much.Is your CO2 in check cant see dropchecker in.
> If there is put it low, an inch of substrate to get reading there.Do I use any ferts as you have tissue culture plants and they dont have much reserve in them.The pale look may be from the colour temperature of your light( mine is 6500 and it does give a yellow appearance a bit) or magnesium if your water is soft ish.If U add some epsom salt the plants should green up quick as is mobile element.
> Regards Konsa



Yeah might give it time... But also my stones are little bit washed out IMO. I have a drop checker hanging between the lily pipes. I can only hang it on the top of the aquarium. My water is relative hard. I am dosing tropica specialised fertiliser 5ml per 100L (same as George farmer)


----------



## Konsa (3 Jun 2017)

Hi I dont really like them hang on dropcheckers as CO 2 being gas is constantly trying to escape and it should be a bit more concentrated near the surface  that may give falce reading espesially with low surface agitation. But thats just my opinion.I like the standart ones as I can take readings on different spots  depending on hardscape and water sirculation .You shold be fine with amazonia  +tropica specialised for an iwagumi layout ferts wise.I am not familiar with your light unit so cant advice on that matter but it is personal preference what colour temperature  we have.You say Monte carlo is melting.Is it going sludge like from roots up it may be lack of oxygen in substrate and an airstone may help on lights off untill the bacteria establish properly.
Btw on the video all looks sound to me.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Nigel95 (4 Jun 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi I dont really like them hang on dropcheckers as CO 2 being gas is constantly trying to escape and it should be a bit more concentrated near the surface  that may give falce reading espesially with low surface agitation. But thats just my opinion.I like the standart ones as I can take readings on different spots  depending on hardscape and water sirculation .You shold be fine with amazonia  +tropica specialised for an iwagumi layout ferts wise.I am not familiar with your light unit so cant advice on that matter but it is personal preference what colour temperature  we have.You say Monte carlo is melting.Is it going sludge like from roots up it may be lack of oxygen in substrate and an airstone may help on lights off untill the bacteria establish properly.
> Btw on the video all looks sound to me.
> Regards Konsa



Might buy another drop checker. The monte carlo isn't floating but leaves are turning brownish/ transparant. This light unit has 6800k and my previous desk lamp had 6500k, but the difference is big for the eye. The height might also be a factor. Current BPS is 6. I know bubble counters are different but still my bps seems high. Probably my high kh and flow is a factor in this (for not turning very yellow drop checker). Nitrite was off the chart but now for 3 days at 0,05 ppm it's staying stable doing nothing. Guess I just have to be patient.


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Jun 2017)

Lights are lowered background is better now.

More patches of dhg belem and monte carlo melting every day. If it keeps going I might buy a pot of dhg belem and place it in the front between the monte carlo. So It looks more natural as in mixing. Can't wait to add the amano's to clean the diatoms and eating dead leaves. Some DHG belem is standing up maybe they didn't had enough light at the start (with the lights relative high).

*Day 14*


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Jun 2017)

3 amano's from my 6.6g are in the tank. And everything is already clean after 2 days.

I highly doubt if 17 of them will be necessary. What do you think?


----------



## xim (9 Jun 2017)

That's OK then. But when you introduce fish later. There will be more waste and more chance of algae. Anyway, I would wait and see because Amano Shrimp are not cheap.


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Jun 2017)

xim said:


> That's OK then. But when you introduce fish later. There will be more waste and more chance of algae. Anyway, I would wait and see because Amano Shrimp are not cheap.



Thats true, gonna see how much they have tomorrow at the LFS in stock and just buy them and we will see from there I guess.


----------



## Richard Swales (12 Jun 2017)

Hey, 

Great to see the progress of this Iwagumi! I have just started one my self  if you want to check it out), with a similar layout and stock. I am having trouble getting my Monte Carlo off the ground, so to speak. 

It looks healthy but growing very slowly if at all and I have not noticed any significant growth over the last 14 days unlike you. 

Hopefully mine will burst into life some time soon. 

But great work!


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Jun 2017)

What do you guys think.

Should I add some echinodorus tenellus green in the back behind the stones?


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Jun 2017)

First 10 green neon tetra are in. Definitely love them. They are already showing great colors after a few hours. I have no clue how to get the full aquarium with flora and fauna sharp. Any tips are welcome


----------



## Nigel95 (15 Jun 2017)

Monte carlo going like fire 

Full aquarium shot

*Day 26
*


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Jul 2017)

*Final video*


----------



## Deansie (18 Aug 2017)

You have a real knack for this Nigel, another amazing scape, yet to see any algae, or real melt 
I feel I'm fairly solid on the c02 and ferts for my upcoming set up but Im a bit unsure where to start with my new led? what would you suggest? It has 6 level settings and adjustable legs.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Aug 2017)

Deansie said:


> You have a real knack for this Nigel, another amazing scape, yet to see any algae, or real melt
> I feel I'm fairly solid on the c02 and ferts for my upcoming set up but Im a bit unsure where to start with my new led? what would you suggest? It has 6 level settings and adjustable legs.
> Thanks for your help!



Thanks Deansie

It had a little bit of green algae on the rocks but this is totally normal in iwagumi set ups. So be ready to get that tooth brush frequently out 

Hard to tell which level would be "best" w/o we know the par data. Unfortunately the par data of a series and rgb is available but I can't find them for the a series plus. Lumens is not really accurate but I think it's give you a start. You will have to find the perfect balance. I assume you have the a451 plus? On full power it gives 7200 lumens. Let's hope its linear. So each step will be 1200 lumens. ADA 45P = 34L. I ran my iwagumi led on 80% a.k.a. 2500 lumens. My tank is 128L so that gives me around 20 lumens per litre. I have no idea about your carpet plants so yours maybe different. But this assuming you could start with just the first step. It wil give you around 35 lumens per litre. I know it sounds low but you don't wanna pump 7200 lumens in a 34l tank... Algae will be everywhere I guess. From here closely watch your plants if they grow. This is just a guess tbh we don't know if the steps on the dimmer are linaer in lumens output...


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Aug 2017)

Double post due bad internet connection please remove..


----------



## Deansie (19 Aug 2017)

Nigel thanks! That was a great reply and very helpful. Yes it's the 451 plus.
When you say "let's hope it's linear light" does that mean hope that the light goes straight down in the direction of the plants?


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Aug 2017)

Deansie said:


> Nigel thanks! That was a great reply and very helpful. Yes it's the 451 plus.
> When you say "let's hope it's linear light" does that mean hope that the light goes straight down in the direction of the plants?



No it means that setting 1 is 1200 lumens , setting 2 2400 lumens and so on. So every setting up = 1200 lumens higher. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Deansie (19 Aug 2017)

I thought linear meant in a straight line.
I'm going to do the scape in compost first


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Aug 2017)

Deansie said:


> I thought linear meant in a straight line.
> I'm going to do the scape in compost first



Yeah but for that straight line every setting higher should be the same lumens higher. Otherwise the line wouldn't be straight.


----------



## Deansie (19 Aug 2017)

Ah right, thank you. Every days a school day.


----------

